# Model of Continuous Rail on Flat Cars



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Yesterday on the Trains webcam at Rochelle Illinois, a BNSF train passed heading west with continuous rail as the load. I counted approximately 50 cars with a single set of continuous ribbon of rail spanning all ~50 cars.

I am curious, has anyone tried to simulate this type of load in Large Scale? Obviously 50 cars on most LS layouts might be a bit excessive. Another problem might be the relative rigidity of track, especially Code 332 brass, on our typical tight radius curves.

So anyone try this open load? Any problems or suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've seen it in G scale, don't remember where, but they used the plastic rail from Train-Li, plenty flexible, inexpensive.

Greg


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

A video was posted back in in 2010 by Fritz when the discussion of plastic rail was first brought up. Yes it is Train-Li that carries it, looks to still be in stock. Axel calls it Display Track, "ProRail". http://www.trainli.com/products/listing/122
Continuous Rail on flat cars Video.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The train carrying the rail was at the Kansas City show several years ago and it is the manufacturer of the plastic rail (Martin) that had the rail train running.
The rail was available from Trainli in 18 foot rolls, ships in a pizza style box.


----------

